# TORONTO | 65 King Street East | 83m | 18 fl | Prep



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Prep*










Posted by ProjectEnd

https://www.emporis.com/buildings/1353237/65-king-street-east-toronto-canada
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...reet-east-83m-18s-carttera-wzmh.26325/page-11


----------

